# Brazil May go Wild west



## Manonthestreet

Sounds like crime out of control.......Obama cant let this happen....could get inconvenient real quick


Brazil Seeks to Copy U.S. Gun Culture Brazil Seeks To Copy U.S. Gun Culture

“Brazil is an extremely violent country and the state has failed to resolve this problem,” the law’s author Laudivio Carvalho of the powerful Brazilian Democratic Movement Party, says in a telephone interview. “The population needs the right to defend themselves, their family and their property as they are the ones being attacked. Ninety percent of assaults are being carried out with illegal weapons.”


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's nice to see that leftist can learn that the government can't be everywhere.

shame it takes a pile of dead bodies to do it, damn shame.


----------



## Pogo

Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Manonthestreet said:


> Sounds like crime out of control.......Obama cant let this happen....could get inconvenient real quick
> 
> 
> Brazil Seeks to Copy U.S. Gun Culture Brazil Seeks To Copy U.S. Gun Culture
> 
> “Brazil is an extremely violent country and the state has failed to resolve this problem,” the law’s author Laudivio Carvalho of the powerful Brazilian Democratic Movement Party, says in a telephone interview. “The population needs the right to defend themselves, their family and their property as they are the ones being attacked. Ninety percent of assaults are being carried out with illegal weapons.”



Gee, and they're a bigtime Catholic country too. Religion doesn't solve this sort of problem? I'm aghast.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.


So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.


that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there


----------



## Two Thumbs

Delta4Embassy said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like crime out of control.......Obama cant let this happen....could get inconvenient real quick
> 
> 
> Brazil Seeks to Copy U.S. Gun Culture Brazil Seeks To Copy U.S. Gun Culture
> 
> “Brazil is an extremely violent country and the state has failed to resolve this problem,” the law’s author Laudivio Carvalho of the powerful Brazilian Democratic Movement Party, says in a telephone interview. “The population needs the right to defend themselves, their family and their property as they are the ones being attacked. Ninety percent of assaults are being carried out with illegal weapons.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, and they're a bigtime Catholic country too. Religion doesn't solve this sort of problem? I'm aghast.
Click to expand...

Have you seen how they dress?

Catholic on Sunday, at church.


----------



## danielpalos

Manonthestreet said:


> Sounds like crime out of control.......Obama cant let this happen....could get inconvenient real quick
> 
> 
> Brazil Seeks to Copy U.S. Gun Culture Brazil Seeks To Copy U.S. Gun Culture
> 
> “Brazil is an extremely violent country and the state has failed to resolve this problem,” the law’s author Laudivio Carvalho of the powerful Brazilian Democratic Movement Party, says in a telephone interview. “The population needs the right to defend themselves, their family and their property as they are the ones being attacked. Ninety percent of assaults are being carried out with illegal weapons.”


I am just glad we have a Second Amendment; and can "harass" the Judicature about it.


----------



## Pogo

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
Click to expand...


No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.

Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
Click to expand...

So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.


careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead

while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.

this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.


----------



## Pogo

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
Click to expand...


No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.



Two Thumbs said:


> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.



And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.
Click to expand...

It's called deductive reasoning.

You hate freedom so much that you would rather people die than they get it.

There's no other reason to think that people finally getting to fight back would make things worse.


----------



## Pogo

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil would be making a bad situation worse by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called deductive reasoning.
> 
> You hate freedom so much that you would rather people die than they get it.
> 
> There's no other reason to think that people finally getting to fight back would make things worse.
Click to expand...


---  said the verbal fascist in yet another desperate attempt to put words in other people's mouths because he can't deal with what's actually in there.

Fucking wimp.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So b/c people being poor makes them more prone to violence.
> 
> 
> that's some tolerant leftist gibber gabber right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called deductive reasoning.
> 
> You hate freedom so much that you would rather people die than they get it.
> 
> There's no other reason to think that people finally getting to fight back would make things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---  said the verbal fascist in yet another desperate attempt to put words in other people's mouths because he can't deal with what's actually in there.
> 
> Fucking wimp.
Click to expand...

So you don't understand logic and reason.

I get it, but explain;  How does allowing people to protect themselves, giving them freedom and rights make a situation worse?

explain how increased freedoms makes it worse.



and when you can't, go look in the mirror, there's the wimp will be looking back at you.


----------



## Pogo

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's your own non sequitur.  Probably because you're a fascist with a need to control what others are saying.
> 
> Deep striations in wealth create despair and resentment though.
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called deductive reasoning.
> 
> You hate freedom so much that you would rather people die than they get it.
> 
> There's no other reason to think that people finally getting to fight back would make things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---  said the verbal fascist in yet another desperate attempt to put words in other people's mouths because he can't deal with what's actually in there.
> 
> Fucking wimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't understand logic and reason.
> 
> I get it, but explain;  How does allowing people to protect themselves, giving them freedom and rights make a situation worse?
> 
> explain how increased freedoms makes it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> and when you can't, go look in the mirror, there's the wimp will be looking back at you.
Click to expand...


You actually want me to take you by the hand and explain to your tiny little mind that whatever occurs to you isn't necessarily all there is?   I don't think you can handle that.  You're head's locked and you're not listening.  The fact remains, I brought up nothing about anyone "defending themselves" or how to do it or not do it.  I said nothing about that whatsoever.  You made all that shit up and plugged it in where nothing existed.

Come back when you've learned the difference between discourse and monologue.  Dismissed.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pogo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok, to fascistly control people to the point they can never defend themselves w/o being criminals themselves.
> 
> 
> careful what false accusations you spew, you exposed yourself with your projection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes you a rhetorical fascist for trying to put words in my mouth.  I have said absolutely nothing here about people "defending themselves".  That's YOUR insertion --- still yet more of your rhetorical fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to note that a socialist country like Brazil has learned that freeing people is the best idea b/c so many end up dead
> 
> while America leftist think they should just fucking die instead of being free.
> 
> this means they are ok with Americans being killed, raped, robbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there it comes yet again, very next post.  You can't help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called deductive reasoning.
> 
> You hate freedom so much that you would rather people die than they get it.
> 
> There's no other reason to think that people finally getting to fight back would make things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---  said the verbal fascist in yet another desperate attempt to put words in other people's mouths because he can't deal with what's actually in there.
> 
> Fucking wimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't understand logic and reason.
> 
> I get it, but explain;  How does allowing people to protect themselves, giving them freedom and rights make a situation worse?
> 
> explain how increased freedoms makes it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> and when you can't, go look in the mirror, there's the wimp will be looking back at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually want me to take you by the hand and explain to your tiny little mind that whatever occurs to you isn't necessarily all there is?   I don't think you can handle that.  You're head's locked and you're not listening.  The fact remains, I brought up nothing about anyone "defending themselves" or how to do it or not do it.  I said nothing about that whatsoever.  You made all that shit up and plugged it in where nothing existed.
> 
> Come back when you've learned the difference between discourse and monologue.  Dismissed.
Click to expand...

this thread is about Brazilians getting the right to defend themselves

you siad

*Brazil would be making a bad situation worse* by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent. 

this implies that you claimed that them defending themselves would make it worse there.

My point is proven, you hate the idea that people are free to defend themselves b/c it goes against your tyrannical desire to have the government run everything.

so please move to some socialist shithole and enjoy standing in line for bread that's not there.


----------



## Pogo

Two Thumbs said:


> this thread is about Brazilians getting the right to defend themselves
> 
> you siad
> 
> *Brazil would be making a bad situation worse* by in effect throwing up its hands and continuing to ignore its root problem -- the favelas and the deep chasm of economic class striation they represent.
> 
> this implies that you claimed that them defending themselves would make it worse there.


_
No it is not, and no I did not._

The thread is about Brazil possibly relaxing its legal structure on firearms.  That has nothing to do directly with whether people get to defend themselves.  Once AGAIN that's a leap you made (actually two) that weren't there.  You're pulling ass-sumptions out of wherever ass-sumptions come from.  One of which is what the result of such a move might be; you ass-sume it results in "people defending themselves" ---* I don't*, and such a conclusion would be inconsistent with my stances for the entire time I've been on this site.

But that's irrelevant anyway, since I posted nothing along the lines of what the result would be -- what I posted was a comment on the striking economic disparity among Brazilian social classes.  Which has zero to do with what the effect of more guns is.  You plugged that in.




Two Thumbs said:


> My point is proven, you hate the idea that people are free to defend themselves b/c it goes against your tyrannical desire to have the government run everything.
> 
> so please move to some socialist shithole and enjoy standing in line for bread that's not there.



I have no such desire, and again such a stance would contradict everything I've posted on this site.  Once again, you can't deal with what's actually posted in the thread, so you make up your own material.

That's why what you're doing is a monologue.  Oratorical onanism.  Knock yerself out, but don't put my name on a bunch of shit I didn't even bring up.

Compreendo, vagabundo?


----------



## elektra

The people robbing and killing with guns are not poor, they have homes, good food, all the drugs they want and more than enough money to buy guns and bullets.

The Brazilians killing are much better off than many people in the world.

I lived in Brazil many years.


----------

